# Zahlen einlesen und in umgekehrter Reihenfolge ausgeben



## Netsrot1809 (15. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem. Ich soll ein Programm erstellen das folgende Funktionen hat. Es soll eine Zahl eingelesen und dann umgekehrt wieder ausgegeben werden. Also z.B.: 12345 als 54321
Hat jemande einen Tipp, wie ich an die Sache rangehe und was für Befehle ich dafür brauche...

Vielen Dank schon für Eure Hilfe..

Torsten


----------



## bygones (15. Dez 2005)

von wo einlesen ? Datei / Konsole ?

am einfachst wahr. Zahl in einen StringBuffer stecken und dann die Methode reverse() aufrufen


----------



## pogo (15. Dez 2005)

hast du denn schon versucht irgendetwas selber zu machen?
bei konkreten fragen findest du hier immer antworten.
aber übungsaufgaben wird dir hier keiner erledigen.

fängst du an mit studieren und weißt nicht wie du die erste aufgabe lösen sollst?


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2005)

Über die Methode habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber darf/soll ich nicht verwenden. Es soll über eingabe = in.readLine(); eine Zahl in der Konsole eingelesen werden und dann umgekehrt gelesen werden. Die Eingabe ist ja kein Thema und auch eine Schleife, die immer wieder nach neuen Zahlen fragt, bis der Benutzer keine lust mehr hat ist auch easy zu realisieren. Ich hänge nur an dem umgekehrten Auslesen des Speichers.
Hatte sowas mal in C++ programmiert, aber das ist schon eine weile her...

Torsten


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

Oder verwende einen Stack:


```
Stack stack = new Stack();

// stack mittels "stack.push" befüllen

while ( stack.size() > 0 ) {
  System.out.println(stack.pop());
}
```


----------



## bygones (15. Dez 2005)

kommt drauf an, welche methoden du verwendest darfst...

1. rückwärts per substring ausegeben
2. über toCharArray in einen array verwandeln und dann rückwärts durchlaufen


----------

